# 87th Canadian soldier killed during the Afghanistan mission.



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2008)

Shit!  An eager young soldier that probably shouldn't have been there. 

RIP!



> *Canadian soldier killed by blast in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, July  7, 2008 | 12:33 AM ET  Comments14Recommend17*
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## 0699 (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Jul 7, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## NewfieBaker (Jul 7, 2008)

God damn it! 


RIP Pte.


-Baker


----------



## elle (Jul 7, 2008)

Rest In Peace, young Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 7, 2008)

RIP Pte. Wilmot

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Rest Well


----------

